# Feel sorry for my family



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Sometimes I feel so sad for my parents having a daughter like me. We love each other so much and have a good relationship but I just wish I was able to talk to them more easily. I now live on the otherside of the world so conversations are probably easier as more to talk about on skype but sometimes i feel so sad as well i don't want to log on. Anyway I'm new to posting on here and just getting some of my thoughts out that I've never told anyone before. Thanks for reading.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Haven49 (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww, don't feel guilty love!! Don't beat yourself up, you have a good relationship with them and that's something right?  I would encourage you to keep that good relationship going and continue Skyping with them, best of luck!


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

It seems to me you have nice parents. ^^ Parents delight in their children's success. I am sure your parents are proud of you and really happy if you're doing well in your life overseas.
And in my humble opinion no one can blame you if you have to live abroad to pursuit your goals. Good luck!


----------



## pinkichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

Your parents probably love you exactly as you are  I always worry that on our Mum and Daughter days, I can be boring because I'm not chatting 10 to the dozen. On our last girlie day together, I apologized to her if I was being dull, and she told me that she actually loves that we can just sit companionably in silence and we don't need to talk. It made me feel loads better. Maybe mention it to them?

I do totally empathize but I can assure you that your parents probably see it as being far from a problem xx


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Thanks that's probably what my mum would say back to me as well she would probably say she hates people who talk like there's no tomorrow 

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking at from there side you seem like a great child. You talk to them and care about them. Don't beat yourself up they love you. There bless to have daughter that cares.


----------

